# 88 Pro Eyeshadow Palette



## Covergirl913 (Feb 11, 2008)

Anybody famillar with this palette? If so how good is it? Thanks.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 11, 2008)

I have no idea as to the quality of that palette I have seen many many similar if not exact ones on ebay ..being sold with the title MAC pro palette and such.

Just FYI if you didn't know that is not an authentic MAC palette from my knowledge I don't think  MAC has ever or  will ever release such a ginormous palette ..and if they did ..I couldn't even imagine how much it would cost lol..


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have one. But when I got it I was fully aware that it wasent mac and the lady that sold it made a point to make sure I knew it wasent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Which I think is real nice.  Anyways, it is good quality I think. I got 72 shadow colors, plus 5 blushes on the palette for $10.  I have to admit they are very highly pigmented.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Feb 11, 2008)

I have one from ebay. It's not a MAC pallet, nor do the sellers claim it to be. For such a cheep pallet the pigment is AMAZING. I do find the more pastel colors to be a bit chalky, but the brights are smooth and bright as hell.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Ladies.. I am aware it's not MAC...I am going to give it a try...trying start out building my kit for clients the most economical way


----------

